# Need Fake Lathe



## Johnturner (Sep 18, 2019)

I hope that got your attention.
I am thinking of teaching a wood-turning course at the local Life Long Learning center.
I can't bring a small lathe just because of the weight and mess.
Has anyone ever seen or made a small fake lathe? 
Obviously I am not going to turn on it - just use it to show the basics, wood positioning, tool placement, lighting, tool rest, etc. 
John


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Look up "building a treadle lathe" on you tube John. There are several videos there on building one that would fit what you're looking to do.


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 18, 2019)

Look at the link below for more ideas. I'd think something such as this would work for "teaching" the concept:






https://www.thedailygardener.com/homemade-wood-lathe-plan

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks guys some great ideas!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2019)

@Mike1950 has one... or it might as well be fake as much as he uses it.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2020)

DKMD said:


> @Mike1950 has one... or it might as well be fake as much as he uses it.


That's harsh


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> That's harsh


But accurate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

